# On Road Racing At Lafayette



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

thought we needed to start a thread for on road racing in lafayette


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

What all besides VTA are people wanting to run onroad. 
Slots runs the mini coopers and they sure look like fun and could be a very good extra class.


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

wow people are burning this thread upppp.........people need to start telling larry what they are interested in or we may not have a track. any of you indy guys that have raced at lafayette tell us what you think.maybe you all can help us out.any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Getting New Customers*

I suggest getting the parking lot racin' going in the summer. People driving by the see a comotion going on and will stop by to check out the action. I'd have to say that the publicity of seeing cool cars racin', and drivers having fun, and the competition is intense. We've even had guys from the golf shop betting on the races between themselves. I suggest, get it outdoors where people can see the action and make sure to have in stock whatever big classes they're runnin'.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Posted this for Larry
Aug 1st Half price race---$6.00 for first entry, $4.00 for each additional. No family discounts. Each entry will get a free ticket for a drawing on a Losi backpack ($45.00 value).
We will run both oval and road course and the AC really does cool the place, now that the dirt is gone.
VTA's, BRP's and even sprints are talking about coming, everyone welcome!


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

well all the brp and mini latemodel guys arent running so it looks like mostly vta


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

Our parking lot is good sized, but is not visable to anything except a subdivision side street. Frontage would be wonderful, but we don't have it.



rockin_bob13 said:


> I suggest getting the parking lot racin' going in the summer. People driving by the see a comotion going on and will stop by to check out the action. I'd have to say that the publicity of seeing cool cars racin', and drivers having fun, and the competition is intense. We've even had guys from the golf shop betting on the races between themselves. I suggest, get it outdoors where people can see the action and make sure to have in stock whatever big classes they're runnin'.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Hope to see some new faces Sat. at Lafayette. It sounds like a good time.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

This Sat. is the special price race at Lafayette. Come out and join the fun. 
Racing starts at 6


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

had fun tonight,nice to meet you lugnutz....


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Had a low turnout but I think we still had a good time. Thanks to those who did show up.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Had a good time guys, I'll be back.


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

It's still early but I'm wanting to start getting ready for indoor season. 

Is the schedule still Wed. and Sat. nights?
What classes run besides VTA?
What time does the track open?
How much?
How many qualifiers?
Paragon or Jack?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

wed and sat nites
i run paragon...but i suck
wed 10 bucks starts at 7 2 heats and a main
sat 12 bucks starts at 6 3 heats and a main
right now only vta has been showing up,normally on wed.
saturdays are dead till winter


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

Aug 8--6:00PM


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Can't wait till we get done with state fair stuff to get back to racing. 
I am having withdrawl


----------

